# Please Critique my cute Wolli boy!



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Please Critique my cute Wolli boy.


























These are just some of them.
If you want to see more then just go to the pictures topic,
and it should say Wolli and me.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

I like the last piccie......very collected


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Guess how old he is?
19!!! :shock: 
it's so cute he's growing a little beard type like thing!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

19!? :shock: 

Gosh what a good looking boy. :wink:


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks. I didn't think he was 19 either until a few weeks ago. He had a lady train him so well. He has an excellent temperament and is very well behaved. He has had more then ten years of experience with the lady that trained him as well. Trust me I'm not lying.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

wolli look really well collected in the first pic......as for your feet, they are toooooo far foward in your sturrips in both pic's, heals down balls of you toes in the sturrips, i notice that you where sitting way to far back in your saddle in the first pic......,.might want to bring your sturrips down 1 or 2 holes


----------



## JoannaG (May 11, 2007)

Hes a bit behind the verticle on the first 2 pics but he looks like hes moving well and happy 

hes cute, i like him


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm going to have to disagree, I don't think he's collected at all, but very heavy on the forehand. I don't have a lot of time, but in the last picture, lean back! You're almost hugging his neck.


----------



## Mathew (Feb 5, 2007)

I think that you need to sit up straighter and that you need to pick your horses head up because it looks like he is dragging it along the ground. Don't just tuck his head you need to ride him into the bit. :lol: 8)


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm sorry, but that is how PROFESSIONAL horses are supposed to be.That's how he is meant to be trained! If you happen to watch the Olympics and see the horses in dressage, they put their head down! He is supposed to put his head down. So actually, he is is NOT dragging his head.
2nd. He's a thoroughbred. So it's pretty good that a thoroughbred can do all this cool stuff.
3rd. In the last picture I just cleared a jump if you can't see it, it's to the right of the picture. And sometimes it takes me a little bit to get back into my normal position!
4th. Sometimes I loose my stirrups a bit, so I have to put them back to the normal length in my feet.
5th. What do you mean when you say "Hes a bit behind the verticle on the first 2 pics". Can you please explain what you mean.
6th. And i don't understand what you mean when you say, "but very heavy on the forehand".

He is a good boy. And if you happened to ride him you would love him!
My last sentence is,
You just don't happen to understand! :evil:


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

ok rach, you asked us to CRITQUE you and wolli and we did, i can't speak for others but when some one ask to critique there ridding or horse your suposed to be glad that some one has taken there time to try to help you out, i'm sure that wolli is professional in his own way....may i ask how old you are and how long have you been ridding? every time you ask some thing you always get mad when we try to help you


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

I did ask the people to critique my horse not my riding.
And thank you that you took your time to do that, but I believe I'm just
explaining to the person the reasons why he does certain things. I have ridden loads of horses in my past riding years. AND I do understand what your saying. It's just i get a bit mad because some people don't understand. But when i wrote what i wrote before i was mad. And i didn't read it again until now and It seems like I'm yelling. But when i wrote it i wasn't yelling.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 8, 2006)

Rachel i'm sorry but i have to agree with Kristy, I'm sure Wolli is a nice hors to ride and special to you he however looks behind the vertical and heavy. And when you said he's a thoroughbred so it's cool he can do all these things i know many tb's who can do all sorts of disciplines including dressage etc. When you said proffesional's horses put ther heads down they don't. They collect by using their hindquarters, lifting their backs and therefore carrying their head/neck in a rounded frame. 
I'm not having a go at you or Wolli just some facts.


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Rachluvshorses4eva said:


> I have ridden loads of horses in my past riding years.


How old are you?

I guarantee that there are several members on this board that have ridden far more horses then you for far more years. Be mature, take their helpful advise and appreciate their time given. In the long run, it will be worth it. Those who are open minded and open to other people's advise with become better riders and trainers because of it. I promise.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

vey well said Kristy


----------



## Rachluvshorses4eva (Apr 11, 2007)

Ok no worries. :wink: 
Thanks for explaining.


----------

